# poor guy can't have my driver's lesson done



## g0106 (Aug 28, 2008)

My computer is operating windows XP home edition. My friend gave me a disc for preparing for a driver's licence exams. But i can not open this CD. because message said: in the upper part of box-----16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem then----D:\AEMN.EXE the system can't open COM 1 port requested by the application. Choose close to terminate. What can i do in order to open my CD and finally get passed my theory test?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

running the CD on a Win98 system. It looks like the program wants to access your serial port directly and W-XP does not allow direct access to ports. That is one of the reasons why serious industrial programmers switched to Linux or still are using DOS; the other is stability of the OS.


----------

